

Ask HN: REST API to Render Isomorphic JS(React)? - alfonsodev

Just wondering if someone put already together a Nodejs project that renders templates with React components and that can be consumed from any language through a REST interface.
And perhaps if you don&#x27;t know, you can tell me your opinion about if you think it could be a good idea.  
I&#x27;m aware of projects like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;reactjs&#x2F;react-php-v8js
or with go-ducktape  
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;olebedev&#x2F;go-react-example  
But maybe keeping all javascript&#x2F;html&#x2F;render concerns in a separate Nodejs api could be cleaner. And reusable for any language.
Thoughts  ?
======
NathanKP
There is an Express package for this:

[https://github.com/reactjs/express-react-
views](https://github.com/reactjs/express-react-views)

~~~
alfonsodev
I also found [https://github.com/paypal/react-
engine](https://github.com/paypal/react-engine) But still the REST API is
missing, I'm thinking to work on a proof on concept on an api on top of
express react views to be consumed from Golang.

